# Useless majors



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Has anyone called your choice of study "useless and impractical"? What kind of job do you intend to go for? 

I'm studying pure math and I have many engineering and science majors tell me this: that there is no practical use for my field. But I am interested in cryptography which is based on this "useless" field of math. If I change my mind about becoming a forensic cryptographer, then I feel like I would be more suited to doing research and/or teaching at the college level.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

My major was math too and people told me the same thing. I'm teaching however. There is a lot of fields you can go to with math especially at the graduate level, you can become a statistician, engineer, programmer and all sorts of things. Don't listen to them. Math majors even go to law school sometimes.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

My Arts major was the philosophy of science which I believe would rate 11/10 on the useless scale. Needless to say, I didn't end up in a job remotely related to the philosophy of science, although it did teach me much about critical thinking.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Maths is still relevant though the excess of theory may be somewhat limiting at first. That being said, there would be quite a demand for fields such as Finite Element Analysis, Computational Fluid Dynamics and so forth which require core maths to be developed.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

meepie said:


> My major was math too and people told me the same thing. I'm teaching however. There is a lot of fields you can go to with math especially at the graduate level, you can become a statistician, engineer, programmer and all sorts of things. Don't listen to them. Math majors even go to law school sometimes.


Yeah it seems like everyone gets the idea that every math major wants to teach. I might consider it, but definitely not at the high school level or below.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Every degree is useless except engineering.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Pompeii said:


> My Arts major was the philosophy of science which I believe would rate 11/10 on the useless scale. Needless to say, I didn't end up in a job remotely related to the philosophy of science, although it did teach me much about critical thinking.


Well as long as you learned something and enjoyed what you studied, nothing was wasted.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> Maths is still relevant though the excess of theory may be somewhat limiting at first. That being said, there would be quite a demand for fields such as Finite Element Analysis, Computational Fluid Dynamics and so forth which require core maths to be developed.


I am more interested in theory, so you're right about that. I even thought about going for the applied math degree instead to expand my opportunities, but it just didn't seem right.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Every degree is useless except engineering.


Or pre-med.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Useless major here, Audio Production. Though I'm going back into a less useless one but I'm sure as hell not excited about the debt I'm getting myself into.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

I would never consider a math degree to be useless. It's so versatile when you think about it. If you have a good concept of mathematics then that would help you in a lot of fields. Stick with math!


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> Useless major here, Audio Production. Though I'm going back into a less useless one but I'm sure as hell not excited about the debt I'm getting myself into.


That actually sounds interesting though.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

acidicwithpanic said:


> That actually sounds interesting though.


It's extremely interesting, but it's low paying, zero job security, and an extremely competitive field. Really the reason I have to ditch it is because I hope to have a wife and kids some day and that's just not a field that's going to make that happen unless you're in the top 5%


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> It's extremely interesting, but it's low paying, zero job security, and an extremely competitive field. Really the reason I have to ditch it is because I hope to have a wife and kids some day and that's just not a field that's going to make that happen unless you're in the top 5%


So lame how we have to get a good career to have a wife and kids man. I just wanna do what I love.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

tidbit said:


> I would never consider a math degree to be useless. It's so versatile when you think about it. If you have a good concept of mathematics then that would help you in a lot of fields. Stick with math!


At first I thought of it as impractical, so I decided on forensic science when I was a teen. I only lasted two years as a forensic science major (way too much chemistry for my taste), before switching to math, which I truly loved. But this was all before I did my research on what opportunities were out there for math degrees. I simply turned away from studying what I was passionate about because of other people's beliefs and that was stupid of me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> It's extremely interesting, but it's low paying, zero job security, and an extremely competitive field. Really the reason I have to ditch it is because I hope to have a wife and kids some day and that's just not a field that's going to make that happen unless you're in the top 5%


Ah, gotcha. My sister's an anthropology major and is in the exact same situation.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> At first I thought of it as impractical, so I decided on forensic science when I was a teen. I only lasted two years as a forensic science major (way too much chemistry for my taste), before switching to math, which I truly loved. But this was all before I did my research on what opportunities were out there for math degrees. I simply turned away from studying what I was passionate about because of other people's beliefs and that was stupid of me.


Math is great. Granted, I'm not that great at it, but I think it's incredibly fascinating and fun once you get the hang of it. Math is such a hard subject, so honestly, job security is probably never going to be a problem for you in the future, which is great! Plus, I know there are plenty of scholarship opportunities as well for math and STEM related subjects. 
I'm pre-med, but have considered forensic science. I'm probably going to major in computer science whilst doing pre-med, though. STEM is where it's at right now.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Has anyone called your choice of study "useless and impractical"? What kind of job do you intend to go for?
> 
> I'm studying pure math and I have many engineering and science majors tell me this: that there is no practical use for my field. But I am interested in cryptography which is based on this "useless" field of math. If I change my mind about becoming a forensic cryptographer, then I feel like I would be more suited to doing research and/or teaching at the college level.


If you want to make bank (and i mean bbbaaaaaaaaannnnkkkkkkk) turn your mathamatics skills into a statistics/data coding (like programs such as R or STATA which is built off equations) concentration. you will make 6 figures for the rest of your life in almost any white collar field you can think of if youre proficient with that stuff.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

tidbit said:


> Math is great. Granted, I'm not that great at it, but I think it's incredibly fascinating and fun once you get the hang of it. Math is such a hard subject, so honestly, job security is probably never going to be a problem for you in the future, which is great! Plus, I know there are plenty of scholarship opportunities as well for math and STEM related subjects.
> I'm pre-med, but have considered forensic science. I'm probably going to major in computer science whilst doing pre-med, though. STEM is where it's at right now.


It does get more enjoyable the more you understand it. I used to be terrible at math. I got placed in all the advanced courses when I got to high school and that's when I struggled. Luckily, my engineer father was having none of that ****, so he ended up tutoring me every night. He still helps me with my college assignments but just in physics now.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

SPC said:


> If you want to make bank (and i mean bbbaaaaaaaaannnnkkkkkkk) turn your mathamatics skills into a statistics/data coding (like programs such as R or STATA which is built off equations) concentration. you will make 6 figures for the rest of your life in almost any white collar field you can think of if youre proficient with that stuff.


I do enjoy programming. Just not enough to consider it as a potential career sadly. Looks like I'm starving for the next 10 years.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> It does get more enjoyable the more you understand it. I used to be terrible at math. I got placed in all the advanced courses when I got to high school and that's when I struggled. Luckily, my engineer father was having none of that ****, so he ended up tutoring me every night. He still helps me with my college assignments but just in physics now.


I used to be really terrible at math. But then when I got to college I had some really great teachers who made it a pleasure to learn and understand math. That really makes all the difference. 
Are you taking calc-based physics? I have to take it in the Fall and I'm a little intimidated. Algebra-based was fine, but calc-based looks frightening.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

generals

commanders

veterans


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Yeah I already took it. It's required for my major and the calc involved is easy as hell. The only things about physics that I struggle with are understanding the concepts and memorizing equations. Plus, I just didn't care much for the subject, so I earned a grade below of what I was capable of.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Buckyx said:


> I am studying comp science and I have no idea how will I even apply for a job in this field, its fcked .. hope its not waste of time as even high school was "specialized" in comp science omfg
> I cant even do personal trainer if I wanted as I have problems with fat
> 
> 
> ...


Computer science isn't the first thing on my mind when I think of impractical majors. My dad double majored in aerospace engineering and comp sci. He now works as a systems manager and makes nearly six figures.


----------



## fedex0 (Jun 2, 2015)

Well I'm due to graduate near the top of my class soon in physics (also got published). There are jobs in industry but most of them appear as dull as dishwater. You can do a post-grad in engineering or computing, or finance etc.


----------



## fedex0 (Jun 2, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> I am studying comp science and I have no idea how will I even apply for a job in this field, its fcked .. hope its not waste of time as even high school was "specialized" in comp science omfg
> I cant even do personal trainer if I wanted as I have problems with fat  I am not fat now but I used to fat unsport child and its hard to get to low bf %s and so easy to high haha and with my physical injuries I doubt


If that's you in the avatar it looks like you have very low bf %.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

fedex0 said:


> Well I'm due to graduate near the top of my class soon in physics (also got published). There are jobs in industry but most of them appear as dull as dishwater. You can do a post-grad in engineering or computing, or finance etc.


I could imagine that physics isn't so impractical as most people think it to be. My physics tutor is studying physics to become an engineer.


----------



## fedex0 (Jun 2, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I could imagine that physics isn't so impractical as most people think it to be. My physics tutor is studying physics to become an engineer.


Physics and maths have all the same options, only I think physics has a few more industry options.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

fedex0 said:


> acidicwithpanic said:
> 
> 
> > I could imagine that physics isn't so impractical as most people think it to be. My physics tutor is studying physics to become an engineer.
> ...


Yeah that would make sense since physics tends to be more applicable while what I'm studying is more focused on theory.

I've had engineers tell me that they never use math at work, yet their education relies so heavily on it. I guess educators really do teach them this stuff to help future engineers develop critical thinking skills.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

is a engineering degree with a low GPA useful?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

identificationunknown said:


> is a engineering degree with a low GPA useful?


Yes. GPA is hardly relevant and most engineers have an abysmal gpa. GPA is only important if you want to continue your education. An engineer can get a job with just a bachelors.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

identificationunknown said:


> is a engineering degree with a low GPA useful?


How low and what field?


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Civil. and its just above pass.

Yeah i know people get jobs with these kinda numbers but they have done social stuff around uni.

I did none of that.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

identificationunknown said:


> Civil. and its just above pass.
> 
> Yeah i know people get jobs with these kinda numbers but they have done social stuff around uni.
> 
> I did none of that.


Ahh, yeah civil eng. degree with a low GPA isn't very competitive, so it might be a little tough for you to get a job. Did you try any internships while in school? Maybe hookup with some people or teachers from uni and ask about getting some experience and working your way up.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

identificationunknown said:


> is a engineering degree with a low GPA useful?


If you have a ton of experience and connections to make up for the low GPA then yes.
Or if you intend on going to grad school, it depends. Some schools only look at the GPA of all your core classes and don't care about your gen eds.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Some people say physics is useless, which I find utterly baffling. Physics is the essence of just about every single piece of technology we've got, not to mention our understanding of the world in general. But not only that, it changes the way you think about things. It trains you to cut through the extraneous details and get at the essence of something, which is an extremely valuable skill. I've got a PhD in physics and I plan to go into academia because I like pure physics, but there are many applied fields where a physics degree would be perfectly suited for the job, since you would have the fundamental knowledge which can be adapted to any situation. On the theoretical side, physics also incorporates pure mathematics subjects like group theory, topology, differential geometry, etc. So it's a good subject to study all around.

A lot of this applies to pure mathematics as well. It's not only the specific subjects you study that will help you, but also the way it lets you think abstractly and creatively.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

acidicwithpanic said:


> If you have a ton of experience and connections to make up for the low GPA then yes.
> Or if you intend on going to grad school, it depends. Some schools only look at the GPA of all your core classes and don't care about your gen eds.


well most of my core classes are okay apart from one.

and i screwed up one gen ed class.

screw ups were real bad hence it affected gpa pretty bad.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Some people say physics is useless, which I find utterly baffling. Physics is the essence of just about every single piece of technology we've got, not to mention our understanding of the world in general. But not only that, it changes the way you think about things. It trains you to cut through the extraneous details and get at the essence of something, which is an extremely valuable skill. I've got a PhD in physics and I plan to go into academia because I like pure physics, but there are many applied fields where a physics degree would be perfectly suited for the job, since you would have the fundamental knowledge which can be adapted to any situation. On the theoretical side, physics also incorporates pure mathematics subjects like group theory, topology, differential geometry, etc. So it's a good subject to study all around.
> 
> A lot of this applies to pure mathematics as well. It's not only the specific subjects you study that will help you, but also the way it lets you think abstractly and creatively.


And you can be an engineer with a physics degree lol. Engineers man. They rule the world.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

identificationunknown said:


> well most of my core classes are okay apart from one.
> 
> and i screwed up one gen ed class.
> 
> screw ups were real bad hence it affected gpa pretty bad.


Would you be able to repeat that one core class? If so, I'd say you're doing okay. And if the gen eds affecting your gpa worry you, I have found that taking a class that I'll enjoy, even if it's irrelevant to my major, that I know I'll get an A does wonders.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Ape in space said:


> Some people say physics is useless, which I find utterly baffling. Physics is the essence of just about every single piece of technology we've got, not to mention our understanding of the world in general. But not only that, it changes the way you think about things. It trains you to cut through the extraneous details and get at the essence of something, which is an extremely valuable skill. I've got a PhD in physics and I plan to go into academia because I like pure physics, but there are many applied fields where a physics degree would be perfectly suited for the job, since you would have the fundamental knowledge which can be adapted to any situation. On the theoretical side, physics also incorporates pure mathematics subjects like group theory, topology, differential geometry, etc. So it's a good subject to study all around.
> 
> A lot of this applies to pure mathematics as well. It's not only the specific subjects you study that will help you, but also the way it lets you think abstractly and creatively.


I'm with you on this. And I'll even admit that I think a physics degree would be more practical than what I'm studying for. I know it's possible to get a job as an engineer or programmer with a math degree, but physics majors seem to have more luck finding those jobs.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I heard more than once that liberal arts is a useless major.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Farideh said:


> I heard more than once that liberal arts is a useless major.


I've never met a liberal arts major so I wouldn't know.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

English/Communications is a liberal arts degree, and I can confirm it's useless.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

What is considered liberal arts major? Is it just STEM and liberal arts in terms of majors?


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Jesuszilla said:


> What is considered liberal arts major? Is it just STEM and liberal arts in terms of majors?


Liberal Arts degrees are things like English, History, Political Science, Anthropology etc. STEM majors take more harder, specific courses whereas liberal arts is a little of everything.


----------



## r31slyda (Jun 4, 2015)

Currently doing a double degree in Arts majoring in History and Commerce majoring in supply chain management.

Im most likely going to drop out of Commerce (absolutely hate it, failed half the classes ive taken for it) and simply graduate with just the arts degree. History is what I love and they all seem to say study what interests you, but I think im setting myself up for failure coming out with a degree in History....I have no idea what sort of job ill be even eligible for :S. Won't exactly have employers knocking my door down to hire me haha.

Might have to keep mowing lawns for the rest of my life... :/


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

don said:


> acidicwithpanic said:
> 
> 
> > *Has anyone called your choice of study "useless and impractical"?* What kind of job do you intend to go for?
> ...


Well learning a language that isn't typically popular to learn is really interesting. (My brother had to learn some Arabic when he was in the Middle East and gave me his learning resources.) A lot of people would argue that there would be no use for such languages, but it does give you a sense of fulfillment and curiosity. And it definitely isn't wasted time if you find ways to use it. You did get a job after all.

My friend is an international relations major with a minor in Japanese and people have been giving her crap for switching to that from pre-med. She's half Japanese but her mother never taught her the language growing up, so why not learn it now? Recently she left for a trip to Japan with her mother and she's having a great time knowing that she's able to communicate with the people there and understand her heritage more.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Has anyone called your choice of study "useless and impractical"? What kind of job do you intend to go for?
> 
> I'm studying pure math and I have many engineering and science majors tell me this: that there is no practical use for my field. But I am interested in cryptography which is based on this "useless" field of math. If I change my mind about becoming a forensic cryptographer, then I feel like I would be more suited to doing research and/or teaching at the college level.


gender: female
major: pure math

Based on my meticulous calculations, there's a 90% chance you're either of Indian or East Asian descent :wink2:

I say stick with it, math is a good major with a lot of practical application.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Paper Samurai said:


> acidicwithpanic said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone called your choice of study "useless and impractical"? What kind of job do you intend to go for?
> ...


Lmao, Asian yes. It's funny though because I'm the only kid in my family out of four that's good at math. I definitely fit the stereotype when it comes to academics.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

tidbit said:


> Liberal Arts degrees are things like English, History, Political Science, Anthropology etc. STEM majors take more harder, specific courses whereas liberal arts is a little of everything.


What is accounting, finance, economics and other business courses consodered?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

A major is only useless if you aren't planning to use it for a career.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

Jesuszilla said:


> What is accounting, finance, economics and other business courses consodered?


A business/professional degree. Those are pretty good degrees to get.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

r31slyda said:


> Currently doing a double degree in Arts majoring in History and Commerce majoring in supply chain management.
> 
> Im most likely going to drop out of Commerce (absolutely hate it, failed half the classes ive taken for it) and simply graduate with just the arts degree. History is what I love and they all seem to say study what interests you, but I think im setting myself up for failure coming out with a degree in History....I have no idea what sort of job ill be even eligible for :S. Won't exactly have employers knocking my door down to hire me haha.
> 
> Might have to keep mowing lawns for the rest of my life... :/


Yeah you should drop commerce. It would just be wasted money to continue doing something you hate even if you do get a job afterwards. I'm not aware of what jobs are available for history majors, but if that's what you enjoy...


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Why did I get a BA in English

Why

Why did they tell me i had any chance of making it in a creative field at all

it doesn't matter how smart and funny you are and if you write masterpieces

you aren't

going

anywhere



always do science or business. always.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I studied games art.

It wasn't useless for many of the best students on the course, but yeah, I wasn't very good at the subject.

I'm sure I'd have done just as bad or worse at any of the 'sensible' degree options and not going would have left me in an even worse position mentally and sooner. I may even be dead by now, who knows.


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

My degree is useless for me because it qualifies me only for jobs that I'm not right for. Even for the graduates who are able to do the work, it's useless because the field has so much unemployment that many of them aren't using their degree anyway. I'm an excellent student, but I made really poor choices in what to study. Actually the main problem for me was not taking any internships or working during school, so that I wasn't able to find a job with my degree and ended up going into more school in a hope to buy more time. So I'm not having the same problem as you, no one is telling me the degree itself is useless, it's more that anyone who knows me thinks I'm stupid for choosing it because in my hands it's useless.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I studied games art.
> 
> It wasn't useless for many of the best students on the course, but yeah, I wasn't very good at the subject.
> 
> I'm sure I'd have done just as bad or worse at any of the 'sensible' degree options and not going would have left me in an even worse position mentally and sooner. I may even be dead by now, who knows.


That sounds interesting though. I considered a major in that field as well, but I felt as if I wasn't creative enough to handle it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Dehabilitated said:


> My degree is useless for me because it qualifies me only for jobs that I'm not right for. Even for the graduates who are able to do the work, it's useless because the field has so much unemployment that many of them aren't using their degree anyway. I'm an excellent student, but I made really poor choices in what to study. Actually the main problem for me was not taking any internships or working during school, so that I wasn't able to find a job with my degree and ended up going into more school in a hope to buy more time. So I'm not having the same problem as you, no one is telling me the degree itself is useless, it's more that anyone who knows me thinks I'm stupid for choosing it because in my hands it's useless.


Yeah my dad initially had trouble finding a job too with two masters' in practical fields (both engineering). What I learned from this whole ordeal of living off of food stamps and welfare as a child is that you're not guaranteed a job in this economy no matter how practical your degree is. :/


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is NACE’s (National Association for Colleges and Employers) list of academic majors, showing the percentage of student applicants who had at least one job offer by the time they graduated:

Computer Science: 68.7%
Economics: 61.5%
Accounting: 61.2%
Engineering: 59%
Business Administration: 54.3%
Sociology/Social Work: 42.5%
Mathematics/Statistics: 40.3%
Psychology: 39.2%
History/Political Science: 38.9%
Healthcare: 37.8%
Liberal Arts/Humanities: 36.8%
Biology: 35.2%
Communications/Journalism: 33.8%
English: 33%
Environmental Science: 30.5%
Education: 28.9%
Visual & Performing Arts: 27.8%

I'm a bit surprised about computer science. Almost 70% of graduates secure a job, and engineering is up high as well. Since 40.3% of Math majors had job offers, I wouldn't exactly say that it's a useless major.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Math - at least it's not English


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Lovecrushed said:


> Here is NACE?s (National Association for Colleges and Employers) list of academic majors, showing the percentage of student applicants who had at least one job offer by the time they graduated:
> 
> Computer Science: 68.7%
> Economics: 61.5%
> ...


Not surprised about comp sci topping the list with people being obsessed with technology these days. I'm aware that a lot of students studying statistics and actuarial science get a lot of job offers after college, but that stuff doesn't interest me. And even if it did, I wouldn't be the first consideration for employers with math being so broad. But I do plan on going to grad school to increase my chances of employment and simply because I'm fascinated by what I study that I crave for more information to look at.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

I studied computer tech but left after I got my associate's. I ended up getting into writing and becoming a quasi-journalist.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

vsaxena said:


> I studied computer tech but left after I got my associate's. I ended up getting into writing and becoming a quasi-journalist.


I feel like I might end up taking a similar path. I like what I'm studying, but the stresses of school can be detrimental to my health if I'm not careful. I'm a professional musician but have been unemployed for some time. If I can't make this cryptographer/researcher career work, then it looks like my only option would be continuing my music career by taking it to the full-time level.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Lovecrushed said:


> Here is NACE's (National Association for Colleges and Employers) list of academic majors, showing the percentage of student applicants who had at least one job offer by the time they graduated:
> 
> Computer Science: 68.7%
> Economics: 61.5%
> ...


I'm surprised Bio is so low on the list.

My major is Psychology and yes, that's a "bad major" but (according to my parents), at least it's not English, which I would major in if I had the choice.

Still, a "bad" degree is better than no degree. Except for the debt, obviously.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Lovecrushed said:


> Here is NACE's (National Association for Colleges and Employers) list of academic majors, showing the percentage of student applicants who had at least one job offer by the time they graduated:
> 
> Computer Science: 68.7%
> Economics: 61.5%
> ...


So even the best degree only gives you a 70% chance?? I don't like those odds. Getting a job is too damn hard.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> So even the best degree only gives you a 70% chance?? I don't like those odds. Getting a job is too damn hard.


Yeah, it looks like my dad was in the unfortunate 30%. That's not looking too good for the rest of us.


----------



## Unfaltered (May 2, 2014)

Math is not only far from useless, but it's also one of the most sought-after degrees in the STEM-related fields these days.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Having a bachelors in anything is good enough for a lot of places, got to work your way up though of course.
And that's 70% by the time you graduate...your not even out of college yet


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

gopherinferno said:


> Why did I get a BA in English
> 
> Why
> 
> ...


You're 25. Plenty of time to change careers.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm going for psychology. Changed my major like 3 times already. At this point I just want to be done with college so I'm sticking with it just to get my dang piece of paper. At least it's going to be a B.S., and I have no debt (yet)


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

uziq said:


> I'm going for psychology. Changed my major like 3 times already. At this point I just want to be done with college so I'm sticking with it just to get my dang piece of paper. At least it's going to be a B.S.


I know that feel. At my old school, you were weird if you DIDN'T change your major. Ended up changing mine twice.


----------



## flagg lives (Aug 28, 2012)

it depends on how you interpret "use". if you're looking at it from a strictly financial perspective, maybe some majors aren't as useful as others. but i'd hope most students aren't going to university simply to be some functioning cog when they get out. the point of education is to liberate you intellectually, to teach you how to avoid going through life comfortably half-asleep. no matter what people tell you, there is plenty of use for every field of study. even from a utilitarian view, as a literature major, employers absolutely value the critical thinking and writing skills i've been taught throughout my time at college. good writing is a very rare, very useful skill.


----------

